# Sponsored: $50 in FREE trades w/ QUESTRADE!



## cmfAdmin

Hello Folks, 

Questrade is one of Canada's lowest cost brokerages that charge *no annual fees* for CAD accounts and $4.95 trades ($0.01 per share, max $9.95)*. Questrade offers a full set of accounts in Canadian and *U.S dollars* such as non-registered, RRSP, TFSA, and RESP. If you trade U.S stocks in a registered account, settling in USD will eliminate the FX fee (typically 1-2% each way for most brokerages) of going from USD back to CAD.

Simply open an account with them, deposit $1,000, and they will give you a $50 trading credit for your first 30 days of trading*. 

_*Additional exchange and ECN fees, SEC fee, and data fees may apply. Commissions are charged in the currency of the trade. For clients who are maintaining USD in their RESP: on any day in which you trade a USD security in your RESP, you will be charged a $5 commission. This is a flat, per-day commission, no matter how many trades are made. The rebate only applies to trades executed within the first 30 days of account activation. After the 30 days, the rebate expires._*

>> Click Here to Sign Up <<​

*


----------

